# 122nd Regiment



## WayneDraper (1 Mar 2006)

Can anyone give me any history on the 122nd Regiment and is it still active?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (1 Mar 2006)

There was never any such thing - what is your source?

Canada's highest numbered Regiment was the 106th Winnipeg Light Infantry, and all the numbers were deleted after the 1920 reorganizations of the Militia.

Unless you are referring to a Field Regiment, but there too, we never numbered as high as 122.

If you give some more details we might be able to figure out what you're talking about.  We did have a 122nd Battalion, Canadian Expeditionary Force.


----------



## George Wallace (1 Mar 2006)

It may have been a Pre-1914 Cadet Corps.

A few examples:

Seaforth Highlanders Cadet Batt. Cadet Corps No. 72

The Ashbury College Cadet Corps No. 137

St. Andrews College Cadet Corps No. 142

Verdun College Cadet Corps No. 153

Victoria University School Cadet Batt. Cadet Corps No. 170

Coppercliff Cadet Company Cadet Corps No. 765




Where would this Regiment (?) have been located?


----------



## reccecrewman (1 Mar 2006)

Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> There was never any such thing - what is your source?
> 
> Canada's highest numbered Regiment was the 106th Winnipeg Light Infantry, and all the numbers were deleted after the 1920 reorganizations of the Militia.
> 
> ...



Micheal, I believe that you're wrong in stating that Canada's highest numbered Regiment being the 106th Wiinipeg Light Infantry and that the Winnipeg Light Infantry's number was 106.  It was the 100th Winnipeg Light Infantry.  The Regiment was raised in 1912 and is now known as the Royal Winnipeg Rifles.  In 1914, 3 new Regiments were raised all carrying numbers higher than 106. They are;

107th East Kootenay Regiment out of Cranbrook, BC
108th Regiment out of Kitchener, Ont.       (Now known as the Highland Fusiliers of Canada)
109th Regiment out of Toronto, Ont.

Out of the 4 Divisions to see action in the Canadian Corps during the Great War, the highest numbered Battalion was the 116th Battalion of the 9th Brigade / 3rd Canadian Division.  What organization did the 122nd Battalion belong to?

My source for my response come from "WE STAND ON GUARD - A HISTORY OF THE CANADIAN ARMY" by John Marteinson


----------



## Michael Dorosh (1 Mar 2006)

WLI was the 106th.  I was using REGIMENTS AND CORPS OF THE CANADIAN ARMY  as a guide, backtracking so perhaps the 109th etc. were never perpetuated - thanks for the tip.  Marteinson's RCAC history was heavily criticized too, though, so take his writing with grains of salt, apparently.

EDIT - here is why I missed them.

http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/organization//inforbat1914.htm

Looked at the wrong page.  I looked at

http://www.canadiansoldiers.com/organization/inforbat1900.htm

Instead. 

You missed the 110th Irish Regiment raised 15 Oct 1915 and redesignated The Irish Regiment 1 May 1920.    Or, perhaps Marteinson did....


----------



## reccecrewman (1 Mar 2006)

Well, WRT Marteinson that could be........... but the 108th was perpetuated and is still on the orbat today. I should also add that Marteinson's book I have was co-authored by Brereton Greenhous, Stephen Harris, Norman Hillmer, William Johnston & William Rawling.

I consider myself as a keen student of the Great War, but I guess there's always more to learn........   Thanks Micheal


----------



## Yeoman (1 Mar 2006)

.....................................now this may just sound crazy here
but maybe...............this person mistyped and accidentally put at 1 in front and maybe it's suppose to be 22?
or maybe transporting those empty gas jerries a few days ago is still getting to me?
Greg


----------



## George Wallace (1 Mar 2006)

When he returns, we'll ask him.   ;D


----------



## reccecrewman (1 Mar 2006)

Yeoman - Quite possible, but I waould be more inclined to suspect he's referring to the 122nd Battalion - CEF. raised Sept. 22, 1915 at Huntsville, Ont. from volunteers of the 23rd Regiment (Northern Fusiliers) then broken up in England to provide reinforcements to other Battalions in the Canadian Corps. The Battalion was disbanded Sept. 15, 1920.


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Mar 2006)

To flog the 109th Regiment tangent a little more:

According to The Concise Lineages of the Canadian Army 1855-Date, by Charles H. Stewart (1969/1982); 



> The 109th Regiment ... was raised Sept 14, 1914 at Toronto , Ontario, with designation as the 109th Canadian Militia Regiment and was disbanded on May 1, 1920.
> 
> Motto: 'Rex Vocat' - 'The King Calls'
> Uniform: Khaki serge service dress



There is a no 108th _Regiment _listed in that reference, as well the 108th _Battalion_, CEF, is not perpetuated as far as I have been able to identify.


----------



## reccecrewman (1 Mar 2006)

http://www.regiments.org/regiments/na-canada/volmil/on-inf/108ScoF.htm

There you go Micheal, take a look. 108th Regiment - Raised Sept. 21, 1914


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Mar 2006)

Thank you, I'll have to pencil an amendment in my other reference. (Looks like it's just an omission in the index.)


----------



## Michael Dorosh (1 Mar 2006)

108th Regiment raised 21 Sep 1914
Redesignated The Waterloo Regiment 1 Apr 1920
Redesignated The North Waterloo Regiment 3 Aug 1920

FWIW, Regiments and Corps gives the info listed above.


----------



## WayneDraper (1 Mar 2006)

Hi,

I was refering to the Muskoka's 122nd Regiment and their logo.  You Gents have given me more to learn and not leave info out. {Sorry!!}  I have been reading about Canada during both wars.  Some of the Regiments may no longer be around.  I was also I was trying to help someone out and I will pass this site unto him.  Thanks guys for we never stop learning about the truth of the Canadians and the wars they fought in.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (1 Mar 2006)

reccecrewman said:
			
		

> Well, WRT Marteinson that could be........... but the 108th was perpetuated and is still on the orbat today. I should also add that Marteinson's book I have was co-authored by Brereton Greenhous, Stephen Harris, Norman Hillmer, William Johnston & William Rawling.
> 
> I consider myself as a keen student of the Great War, but I guess there's always more to learn........   Thanks Micheal



Was just updating my site with info on the Otter Committe and realized - I was using the same book you mentioned as a reference...it's a good book, but definitely not a good "detail" book.  But the only book out there covering in general the history of the army in any detail at all - Granatstein's Who Killed the Canadian Military is okay for that, but We Stand On Guard gets used by me quite a lot for quick references.

And yeah, there is always something to learn.  Glad you and guys like Capt. O'Leary are out there to touch base with on stuff like this.


----------



## reccecrewman (1 Mar 2006)

Mr. Draper........... As I suspected, it is indeed the 122nd Battalion you are seeking.  Not the 122nd Regiment. For your own knowledge, there is a big difference between the two. In the Infantry world, 3 Battalions make up the composition of a Regiment, although sometimes there are 4 Battalions.  (3 is the standard) A Great War Battallion at war time establishment was appromimately 950 men, divided into 4 Rifle Companies and an administartive/logistics/headquarters company.  The Battalion you are seeking information on is the 122nd (Muskoka Overseas) Battalion.  Here is a link for you, most of the informative portions however are under construction.

http://www.regiments.org/regiments/na-canada/warformed/inf-cef/122bn.htm

Welcome to Army.ca Mr. Draper



			
				Michael Dorosh said:
			
		

> I was using the same book you mentioned as a reference...it's a good book, but definitely not a good "detail" book.  But the only book out there covering in general the history of the army in any detail at all - Granatstein's Who Killed the Canadian Military is okay for that, but We Stand On Guard gets used by me quite a lot for quick references.



As far as the Great War goes, I'm very partial to John Keegans "THE FIRST WORLD WAR".  Very good detail and depth on Canada's role and accomplishments in that war.


----------



## Michael OLeary (1 Mar 2006)

122nd Infantry Battalion

Name: 122nd Infantry Battalion, C.E.F.
Authority: General Order 151 of 22 December 1915

Recruiting Area: District of Muskoka
Mobilization Headquarters: Huntsville, Ontario

Service:

Canada: 12 Nov 1915 to 2 Jun 1917
England: 9 Jun 1917 to 9 Jun 1917
France: No service as a unit

The 122nd Infantry Battalion was absorbed into the Canadian Forestry Depot.

Officer Commanding: Lieutenant Colonel D.M. Grant

Source: OVER THE TOP! The Canadian Infantry in the First World War, by John F. Meek, 1971


----------



## kpduties (19 Aug 2006)

The 122nd is NOT active anymore. It was absorbed by the Algonquin Regiment(many years later).
that regiment is in Huntsville or North Bay not sure. There is a book about the Forestry Corps....
The Canadian Forestry Corps: it's inception development and achivements/ by C.W Bird and J.B Davies. I hope this helps.
 KP Duties


----------



## Muskokan (4 May 2007)

Hello

There definitely was a 122nd Division from Muskoka.

It was formed right after the First World War began. The companies formed were: "A Company" at Huntsville, "B Company" at Bracebridge and "C Company" at Port Carling.

As the war progressed, this regiment was broken down and scattered among other units, mostly into other 'forestry' units.

I will try to pass on more information once I dig out more material.

I am a Canadian military mail collector / historian plus I have a collection of postcards with military scenes and covers (envelopes) with Canadian military field post markings and regimental markings as well.

Hope this was some help to you.

Kindest regards

Muskokan

He who throws dirt into ones face, loses ground


----------



## AJFitzpatrick (7 May 2007)

With respect, I believe you mean 122nd Battalion not 122nd Division
Huge difference there.
Welcome aboard


----------



## Muskokan (7 May 2007)

Yes, you are correct.

I was ahead of myself. Sorry for the confusion.

There are postcard scenes with the 122nd Battalion as well and local newspaper write-ups about the battalion some years ago.

Kindest regards.

Muskokan

He who throws dirt into one's face, loses ground. Yomchi


----------



## MCpl Burtoo (14 May 2007)

Did a google search and came up with this ........

*Post World War 1 
After World War 1, the Canadian Militia was re-organized. The 159 th (1 st Algonquins, Haileybury), 228 th (Northern Fusiliers, North Bay), and the 256th( Toronto) Battalions, were perpetuated in The Algonquin Rifles. Other areas involved included Sudbury, and up the TNO line to the Porcupine Gold Camps. In 1933, the unit was renamed The Algonquin Regiment. The regiment decided to keep the original 97 th symbol of the bull moose on the redesigned cap badge. In 1936 more changes came. "A" Company in Sudbury was cut out and amalgamated with the Sault-Ste-Marie Regiment to become the Sault-Ste-Marie/Sudbury Regiment, and the Northern Pioneers (23 rd Battalion), who perpetuated the 122 nd, and the 162 nd World War 1 Battalions from the Huntsville, Parry Sound, and Muskoka areas, were amalgamated with The Algonquin Regiment. As a result, the regiment covered a wide area from Bracebridge and Parry Sound in the south, to Timmins and Cochrane in the north. * 

Here is the link....  http://www.algonquinregiment.com/history.html


----------



## Muskokan (15 May 2007)

Interesting information. Thank you for the update.

I collect postal history and old postcards and have been fortunate enough to find a couple with scenes of the 122nd

Kindest regards

Larry (Muskokan)


----------

